# Signs of returning fertility while still nursing?



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

Has anyone had any signs of returning fertility while nursing?

I have been having some weird stuff going one ie. cramping, round ligament type pain. I am definatly not pg but I "think" my body might possibly be gearing itself up to ovulate?

Does this sound crazy? My af didn't return after my first dd until she was 21 months. With my second I never got my af back but got pg when she was 20 months. However Azaliah who is now 11 months eats way more solids then my other two dd's so I can see where I might get my af back eairlier this time.

Anyway, I would love to hear any symptoms you have had. I get myself freaked out when my body feel's "off".

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

With both of my older ones- I had cramping like a period and was kind of gassy and stuff- like when I'm pregnant, off and on for a couple of months before AF actually showed. With my first, I was totally freaked out that my body kept feeling like it was gearing up for AF, but it wasn't happening. I got AF around 9 months both times, and had symptoms shortly after each baby started solids.

Peace,


----------



## desertgirl01 (Nov 11, 2009)

AF returned 9 months postpartum, even though my babe was breastfeeding constantly! Prior to actual af, I had a couple months where I had some minor af-type cramping, followed by tiny dots of blood when wiping. I was definitely gearing up to full blown af and that first one pp sucked! Still waiting for pp af #2, been just over a month.


----------



## cdmommie (Aug 7, 2007)

I seriously thought I was pregnant when DD was 10 months old and all tests showed Negative. The midwife even did a blood draw because the symptoms were so strong and it turned out AF was on the way! I had symptoms for 3 weeks before AF finally came and I realized that was the reason for all the symptoms.
Drop in milk supply (was only temporary)
Nausea
Dizziness
Light Cramping
Feeling really Hot


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

I have no clue, this is our third child, my af returned in feb, was regular and has since disappeared, I am so confused, ds hardly nurses any more too, so I have no clue what is going on with my body!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

what do you mean by was regular?


----------

